# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  اگه از الان شروع کنم میتونم (5 آذر) میتونم زیر رتبه 1000 بیارم؟

## Hosseinjoon03

سلام دوستان 
من برای کنکور صفره صفرم (رشتم ریاضی هست)
به نظرتون اگه از الان شروع کنم میتونم (5 آذر) میتونم زیر رتبه 1000 بیارم؟    

بهترین منابع هارا هم جمع کردم (تاکید میکنم که رشته ام ریاضیه)

ممنون

----------


## happy-moon

> سلام دوستان 
> من برای کنکور صفره صفرم (رشتم ریاضی هست)
> به نظرتون اگه از الان شروع کنم میتونم (5 آذر) میتونم زیر رتبه 1000 بیارم؟    
> 
> بهترین منابع هارا هم جمع کردم (تاکید میکنم که رشته ام ریاضیه)
> 
> ممنون


سلام
بله صددرصد
البته اگه همیییبن امروز شروع کنید و 
پاتونو اینجا نذارید دیگه و 
دنبال جواب نباشید برای این سوال
فقط و فقط و فقط تلاش کنید 
موفق باشید

----------


## dorsa20

> سلام دوستان 
> من برای کنکور صفره صفرم (رشتم ریاضی هست)
> به نظرتون اگه از الان شروع کنم میتونم (5 آذر) میتونم زیر رتبه 1000 بیارم؟    
> 
> بهترین منابع هارا هم جمع کردم (تاکید میکنم که رشته ام ریاضیه)
> 
> ممنون


بله میتونی

----------


## ahmadreza9001

مخاطب این پست لزوما شخص استارتر نیست و این تاپیک صرفا بهانه‌ای شد تا اینو بگم!
مادامی که این سوال رو می‌پرسید یعنی از خودتون مطمئن نیستید. یعنی از بهانه‌ها استقبال می‌کنید. یعنی قراره تا شب کنکور این سوال رو از اینور اونور بپرسید و هرکس یه جوابی روی هوا بده و بره. اگه میخواین بخونین خب بخونین حالا هر رتبه‌ای که بیارید. الان کار شما تخمین رتبه نیست درس خوندنه‌. اگرم نمیخواید بخونید دنبال بهانه‌اید که بگید فلانی گفت نمیشه پس ولش بذارید من کارتون رو راحت کنم. نه نمیشه! برو تفریحاتت برس.
ایراد اصلی اینه که بعضی از ما از تلاش کردن می‌ترسیم چون ممکنه موفق نشیم. برای همین خیلی از کنکوریا دنبال چک سفید امضا می‌گردن که بهشون بگه اگه از الان فلان ساعت بخونی حتما موفق میشی! چنین تضمینی برای اونی که قراره رتبه یک ۱۴۰۱ بشه هم وجود نداره‌! این طرز تفکر تهش میشه فریب مشاورا و معلمایی رو خوردن که میگن از الان بیا با ما تضمینی فلان میشی.

----------


## moboer

دلم برا همچین تاپیکی تنگ شده بود  :Yahoo (4): ))

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام دوستان 
> من برای کنکور صفره صفرم (رشتم ریاضی هست)
> به نظرتون اگه از الان شروع کنم میتونم (5 آذر) میتونم زیر رتبه 1000 بیارم؟    
> 
> بهترین منابع هارا هم جمع کردم (تاکید میکنم که رشته ام ریاضیه)
> 
> ممنون


تا وقتی توانایی و موفق شدنت رو محدود زمان و تایید و تاکید بقیه بدونی ، خیر  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## MR.MASK

خداییش بس نیس دیگه این سوال خب شروع کن به خوندن تا لنگت راه نره که نمیتونی به جواب برسی
یعنی هر وقت این جور مسائل که اگه از فلان موقع شروع کنم فلان میشه رو میشنوم یاد جمله (خدایا بسه دیگه میفتم )

----------


## فیلسوف

این سوال درستیه چون محدودیت زمانی یک واقعیته. مثلا شما دو ماه مونده به کنکور نمیتونی از صفر شروع کنی و رتبه زیر 1000 بیاری. پس اینقدر بعضی ها دنبال تحلیل های روانشناسی نباشن وقتی اصلا یک ادم رو نمیشناسن.




> سلام دوستان 
> من برای کنکور صفره صفرم (رشتم ریاضی هست)
> به نظرتون اگه از الان شروع کنم میتونم (5 آذر) میتونم زیر رتبه 1000 بیارم؟    
> 
> بهترین منابع هارا هم جمع کردم (تاکید میکنم که رشته ام ریاضیه)
> 
> ممنون


این به میزان ساعت مطالعه و کیفیت درس خوندن شما و همچنین استعداد شما بستگی داره ولی 7 ماه زمان مناسبیه و شما زمان کافی برای کسب یک رتبه خیلی خوب رو دارید.

----------


## indomitable

:Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## mh81

اگه بخونی میشه
تازه ریاضی و انسانی رقابتشون در حد تجربی نیس. مطمعن باش همت کنی میتونی برسی

----------


## not dead yet

شما اگر تجربی بودی هم میتونستی دیگه چه برسه به ریاضی. فقط روز کنکوره که میفهمی این چه سوال مسخره ای بود...

----------


## Hisen

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mh81


اگه بخونی میشه
تازه ریاضی و انسانی رقابتشون در حد تجربی نیس. مطمعن باش همت کنی میتونی برسی


زیر 1000 اوردن ریاضی اصلا ساده نیست . در حد همون زیر 1000 اوردن تجربیه . اما مثلا 3000 اوردن ریاضی به مراتب ساده تر از تجربیه . از یه بازه ترازی و رتبه ای رقابت در ریاضی خیلی سخته .*

----------


## mh81

> *
> 
> زیر 1000 اوردن ریاضی اصلا ساده نیست . در حد همون زیر 1000 اوردن تجربیه . اما مثلا 3000 اوردن ریاضی به مراتب ساده تر از تجربیه . از یه بازه ترازی و رتبه ای رقابت در ریاضی خیلی سخته .*


سخته قبول دارم ولی نه در حد تجربی...

----------


## Saturn8

اول ازهمه باید پیوستگی داشته باشی تا روز کنکور چون زمانت کمتر از بقیس که از تابستون یا مهر شروع کردن که احتمالش کمه چون دیر شروع کردی و یه شخصیت اگه بخواد تغییر کنه نسبت به قبل خیلی سخته تغییر عادت ها و تغییر ذهن از سخت ترین کارهای دنیاست.

دوم باید تموم منابعت تموم کتابهات تموم آزمون هایی که باید بزنی رو کاملا تو ذهنت شفاف بدونی چیان و کف دستت باشه این مسیر مثلا ازت میپرسم زیست میخوای چطور بخونی چه منبعی بزنی چه آزمونی از خودت بگیری کاملا برات شفاف باشه و نیاز به فکر کردن نداشته باشی.

سوم باید کاملا به ناامیدی و رفتارهات مسلط باشی و بتونی کنترلشون کنی وقتی میرسی به اسفند وعید خصوصا شاید اغراق نباشه نصف داوطلبا میرن کنار تو این ایام باید بتونی خودتو کنترل کنی و بکشی بالا متاسفانه کنکور یک رقابته برای رسیدن به رشته های خوب باید بقیه رو بزنی کنار و خودت رو هرجور شده بکشی بالا حالا با هر روشی یاد squid game افتادم یه لحظه!!!

----------


## revenant98

هر وقت یکی همچین سوالی میپرسه ناخوداگاه یاد اون جمله هنری فورد میافتم که میگه:

چه فکر کنید می توانید و چه فکر کنید نمی توانید، در هر دو صورت حق با شماست...

----------


## itsamirn

ببین این سوالی که پرسیدی من حاضرم قسم بخورم که به هیچ دردی واست نمیخوره. میدونی چَرا؟ :Yahoo (35):  چون کلن جواب ما فرقی به حالت نداره. اگه بگیم آره میشه که خب میشه بعد باید بری شروع کنی. اگرم بگیم نه هم میخوای بیخیال شی؟ اصن فرض کن کسی تا الان نتونسته تو این تایم زیر ۱۰۰۰ بیاره خب مگ طلسم شده؟ شاید قراره تو اولین نفری باشی که این طلسمو بشکنی. بیخیال این سوالا به جرعت میتونم بگم همش حاشیس

----------

